# Aaarrggghhhh! Matts from hell are here!



## Sezra

Well from a combination of wearing a fleece all day, dipping in and out of the sea and not being brushed for two days I now have the matts from hell. Daisy is a bit of a mess aswell! 

Joking aside, they are so big I actually don't know where to start! She keeps walking away when I try and brush them! Normally I would find a small matt and slowly brush it through however these are so big that I am not sure at which point to start? Any advice dealing with monster matts very welcome otherwise the trimmers are coming out!


----------



## lady amanda

Kendal suggested to me a technique of cutting done the Matt to losen it up and then brush it out....it works as long as lady stays still.


----------



## Soo

Eeek! Im so not looking forward to this happening. I love their puppy coats!


----------



## Sezra

I have always been fine with Daisy's but if I lived near the sea she would definitely be cut short!


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

I`d love a picture, you`ve no chance of getting a comb through Axl`s coat, he has such a thich undercoat but he gets knots at the ends you can pull out

just wondering what people mean when they say "matts"


----------



## Sezra

I will try an photograph it but it might just look like a ball of fluff!


----------



## Sezra

Ok, here we go. The first two are of a matted section of her coat. The third one is an unmatted section. I have a long night ahead of me! 




























Now crying into my cup of tea.....


----------



## Amh59

Oh dear! Is this what I have to look forward to? It's a pity you can't sell it for wigs! Good luck. 
Andrea x


----------



## wellerfeller

Sezra said:


> Well from a combination of wearing a fleece all day, dipping in and out of the sea and not being brushed for two days I now have the matts from hell. Daisy is a bit of a mess aswell!
> 
> Joking aside, they are so big I actually don't know where to start! She keeps walking away when I try and brush them! Normally I would find a small matt and slowly brush it through however these are so big that I am not sure at which point to start? Any advice dealing with monster matts very welcome otherwise the trimmers are coming out!


Well you know my plan of attack............Weller will most probably never have a long coat again 
Much, much easier to keep the coat short. Good luck with the matts.


----------



## Wizbus

Bella has one on her back leg that looks like that. I've trimmed her all over today and have cut into it. It's taking time and will probably take me a few days but she gets so fed up and walks off if I'm at it for too long. I've got some spray from Pets at Home that's quite good.


----------



## Mogdog

Which part of her body is matted (difficult to tell) ... is it her tummy? You might be able to cut through the mats several times with scissors (in the direction the coat grows) to remove them, brush out, and maybe trim what's left a bit shorter.

Good luck!


----------



## Sezra

Hi Sue. It is down her sides, leading to the top inside of her back legs. Also under her front legs. I have never used scissors to get through matts in the past but that might be a good plan to help break into them a bit more. Thank you. x


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

I see, it`s a fine line between fur and matt.


Best I can describe Axl is he looks like a Rasta with waves of curls slightly matted near the skin.


----------



## colpa110

Sarah, whatever it takes...I absolutely forbid you from cutting Daisy's magnificent coat short...
I'm just catching up...looks like you have had a fab time in your happy place..


----------



## Sezra

Sorry Colin, yes Colin  what ever you say!  

I loved being in my happy place, didn't want to come home. But obviously I had to as I have to meet my Cockapoo friends next weekend!  x


----------



## JulesB

axl the cockerpoo said:


> I see, it`s a fine line between fur and matt.
> 
> 
> Best I can describe Axl is he looks like a Rasta with waves of curls slightly matted near the skin.


You'll need to watch the bits near the skin. I thought Betty was matt free but they were all right close to her skin where her coat is really think.

i now have to brush Betty's coat away from the direction of growth to ensure i get right to the base of her fur.

Luckily she will now sit still for this!!!

x


----------



## JulesB

Sezra said:


> Hi Sue. It is down her sides, leading to the top inside of her back legs. Also under her front legs. I have never used scissors to get through matts in the past but that might be a good plan to help break into them a bit more. Thank you. x


Good luck with the matts!! at least you had a lovely break.

x


----------



## JoJo

Grrr matts ... I hate matts ... 

I have been using the Kendal scissor tip too (many thanks Kendal)... and lots of brushing and combing ... and Pet Head detangle spray 

It may be time for another Honey trim soon ... I just dont like the thought of these matts being so close to her skin... 

(sorry new puppy owners, you have all this fun to come...)


----------



## Amh59

Hi
When you first bring your puppy home, how soon before you groom her, and do you use a brush or comb? Thanks.

Andrea x


----------



## JoJo

Hi Andrea .. a cockapoo puppy won't have matts but in the early days it is really good to get puppy used to the brushing, combing and bathing .. the contact and trust your puppy has for you starts early .. you could brush your puppy every few days and make it a nice relaxing experience   you will enjoy it as much as your puppy 

New puppy advice here ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/puppy-buying-care/puppy-care/

And some grooming info here ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/category/health-care-feeding/care-grooming/

which may help a little xxx


----------



## Sezra

Hi Andrea.

It si best to get them used to being groomed straight away. When they are puppies they are not prone to matting and their coats are easy to keep on top of. Around 8/9 months the coat seems to change and this is when the first wave of matts can appear! I use a cushioned brush, a slicker, a comb and a matt breaker! All have a purpose!  For more information have a look at our grooming guide on the owners club website and also trawl through the grooming threads on here. Owners have different preferences to brushes and methods as Cockapoo coats can vary from loose and wavy to quite curly. You will be able to tell as your puppy gets older.


----------



## calli.h

Cut into the matt in the direction of hair growth (you may need to do this a couple of times) then teasle it out with fingers or brush. Sorry if this has been posted before. )


----------



## Ali79

I agree with Colin and also forbid you from cutting my second favourite Poo's coat  I also do the same as Calli and cut in the direction of the hair growth as does seem to loosen the matt  Good luck and we know you can do it  xxx


----------



## Sezra

Awww thanks Ali! I am trying to avoid cutting it off but I think it is going to take me a week to get through her whole coat, it is that bad! Who would have it could get so matted in just one day!  When she is sleepy tonight I am going to try what has been suggested with the scissors. the matt breaker is doing a good job but these are not normal matts...no, these are super matts of the extraordinarily fuzzy kind hno: :laugh: 

She also smells and needs a bath but I have forbidden it until the matts have gone!  

Oh the joys of Cockapoo ownership   :ilmc: xx


----------



## Mogdog

Sezra said:


> She also smells and needs a bath but I have forbidden it until the matts have gone!


Yes, don't bath her until the majority of mats are out, water just seems to set mats making them tighter.

Maisie had large mats on her side like you describe at around 7/8 months which seemed to appear overnight ... they were like felt. I had no experience of grooming so took her to a professional who shaved her shorter on the sides leaving her a bit longer along her back which looked a bit daft till it grew out!

Good idea to try when Daisy is sleepy ... I dealt with ear mats this way and it worked like a dream.


----------



## Ali79

I was just about to post that you shouldn't bath Daisy until matts nearly all gone but have seen Sue has said this. Our groomer warned me about bathing before a good groom years ago as the water does seem to tighten them and it is far harder to get rid of them! Good luck and think of her beautiful LONG coat when you have finished  xxx


----------



## Sezra

Thank you Ali. I made that mistake back in the autumn and was shocked how the matts appeared! I am slowly getting there with Daisy, little by little. She hates it though so I am trying to give her lots of fuss in between the de matting otherwise I am worried she will run away everytime I approach her! 

I think I will be done by the end of the week and then I can give her a big lovely bath and get her back to normal. I haven't got the heart to cut it all off and I don't want to upset you and Colin!  The matts fluff her up and make her look fat!  xxx


----------



## Sarette

Max's hair is quite short now and is much easier for me to maintain. I was scared I wouldn't like it short, but it really suits him! It's just typical that the groomer I used has stopped their mobile grooming business, and now I need to find another. Argh!

Good luck with getting the matts out!


----------



## Sezra

Thanks Sarah. How annoying that you have lost your groomer when you had found someone you trusted  Do you have alot of choice in your area? We have a few but its finding a reccomendation that is hard. The only ones I had was for the lady who scalps all the dogs I have met!  That was why I left a list of instructions which thankfully worked.  Good luck with your search and looking forward to meeting Max at the weekend.


----------



## weez74

Hi Sarah, after my three week groom I can certainly give you a bit of advice. I must admit though, that I clipped Rosie quite short as part of de-matting, but it was really because she started to HATE the grooming and I didn't think it was fair to keep going. However, you still have to get the matts out before you can get the clippers through the hair!

Anyway, I wanted to say that the scissor trick everyone else has mentioned is the best. Once you've broken the matt up, you can brush most of it out but if there are some pesky little matts left you can just snip them out and it's really difficult to notice that you've done it. If you want to keep Daisy's hair long, try that as a second-last resort before the clippers!


----------



## weez74

Hi Sarah, after my three week groom I can certainly give you a bit of advice. I must admit though, that I clipped Rosie quite short as part of de-matting, but it was really because she started to HATE the grooming and I didn't think it was fair to keep going. However, you still have to get the matts out before you can get the clippers through the hair!

Anyway, I wanted to say that the scissor trick everyone else has mentioned is the best. Once you've broken the matt up, you can brush most of it out but if there are some pesky little matts left you can just snip them out and it's really difficult to notice that you've done it. If you want to keep Daisy's hair long, try that as a second-last resort before the clippers!


----------



## JoJo

Good advice Louise .. 

Will you let Rosie grow long again or do you feel the matts are just so hard to keep on top off and that it is much easier and more practical to go shorter? 

I do understand that it seems to be an ongoing battle to stay on top of the matts .. I have the same issue with Honey


----------



## Ali79

I know it's easy for me to say Sarah as only work part-time and Madeleine is 18 so have a lot more time on my hands than you but I am with you when you say you haven't got the heart to cut it all off! I love the teddy bear look and I do think if I shaved Beau she would look ridiculous as it is the fur that makes her look bigger. Little and often is the way forward with plenty of bribes ie treats included and you will get there in the end as Beau hated being groomed to start with and still isn't a big fan of it but she is getting there plus how could you upset both Colin and I  xxx


----------



## Sezra

Ali79 said:


> I know it's easy for me to say Sarah as only work part-time and Madeleine is 18 so have a lot more time on my hands than you but I am with you when you say you haven't got the heart to cut it all off! I love the teddy bear look and I do think if I shaved Beau she would look ridiculous as it is the fur that makes her look bigger. Little and often is the way forward with plenty of bribes ie treats included and you will get there in the end as Beau hated being groomed to start with and still isn't a big fan of it but she is getting there plus how could you upset both Colin and I  xxx


Well, I could never upset you and Colin  :hug:

I find tripe sticks are the best form of blackmail with Daisy. She loves them so much she refuses to stop crunching whilst I am brushing her. I must admit though there is a kind of urgency to her crunching as if the sooner she eats it the sooner she can escape! I am making sure that I give them to her when I am not grooming as well so that she doesn't associate tripe sticks with painful dematting! I am off to do some more grooming now as she is tired and chilled out.  Poor Daisy Doodle!


----------



## Ali79

I am sure that Colin is like me and really a big softy at heart  I will have to give tripe sticks a go as need something tasty to bribe Beau as she is wising up to some of the grooming bribes  Trouble is I remember as a child with very long hair how painful knots or in our Poos case matts can be so do try and get them out as quickly as possible with the least amount of pain and with the greatest bribery I can think off so have a huge amount of sympathy with them! I would hate to have Beau shaved but can see where people are coming from when they finally give in as it is hard work but in the end it is worth it  Big hugs and plenty of tripe sticks to the lovely Daisy Doodle and a glass of wine or two for you for all your hard work (failing this chocolate  ) xxx


----------



## Sarette

I don't come across groomers very often here, I did email another after they put a leaflet through the door, but they never bothered to reply!! My neighbour has recommended one, so might try them next.. I will do it myself at some point though! xx


----------



## Sezra

Sarette said:


> I don't come across groomers very often here, I did email another after they put a leaflet through the door, but they never bothered to reply!! My neighbour has recommended one, so might try them next.. I will do it myself at some point though! xx


You would think if they were leaflet dropping for business they would have returned your call. Mind you, yesterday I checked my messages because we had been away and a local mum had called me. When I rang her she said she had rung about 10 days ago!  I have no idea how I missed that as I regularly(ish) check them! Ooops! 

I am hoping Daisy will be Matt free by the weekend ray: x


----------



## colpa110

Ali79 said:


> I am sure that Colin is like me and really a big softy at heart  I will have to give tripe sticks a go as need something tasty to bribe Beau as she is wising up to some of the grooming bribes  Trouble is I remember as a child with very long hair how painful knots or in our Poos case matts can be so do try and get them out as quickly as possible with the least amount of pain and with the greatest bribery I can think off so have a huge amount of sympathy with them! I would hate to have Beau shaved but can see where people are coming from when they finally give in as it is hard work but in the end it is worth it  Big hugs and plenty of tripe sticks to the lovely Daisy Doodle and a glass of wine or two for you for all your hard work (failing this chocolate  ) xxx


Little and often + lots of bribery is definitely the way to go...I never miss a day grooming. I get home from work at about 6.15Pm then have to take Betty for a walk do dinner etc.. so it's quite a lot to fit in and I don't often eat until
nearly 9PM now but it's worth it. I just love the shaggy look and was one of the main reasons I wanted a poo in the first place. I did take her coat a bit shorter just prior to her spay as I thought she would look a bit silly /uneven otherwise...I also think finding the right kind of brush that your dog will tolerate is also important...Betty hates slickers/les pooches brushes but is
fairly OK with ball pin brushes and combes bit it does take a bit longer.


----------



## JulesB

My Betty used to hate being brushed and would run away as soon as she saw me pick them up. After much perseverance she now just sits nicely on my knee while i brush her for about 10 to 15 mins every evening (we then have a little cuddle once it's done!!). It's been good as she had a scalping last time but 10 to 15 mins of brushing every day has kept her coat in good order (or i think it has, we'll see what the groomer says next week!!).

i hope Daisy's matts are all sorted soon!!

x


----------



## Sarette

Sezra said:


> You would think if they were leaflet dropping for business they would have returned your call. Mind you, yesterday I checked my messages because we had been away and a local mum had called me. When I rang her she said she had rung about 10 days ago!  I have no idea how I missed that as I regularly(ish) check them! Ooops!
> 
> I am hoping Daisy will be Matt free by the weekend ray: x



That was my thinking!! I have been known to not see messages on the answer phone too.. but in my defence it's a new one and different to the last one we had, which I think was more obvious when a new message had been left!


----------



## Sezra

I need one with a big light on it that flashes and beeps until I have checked for messages...not sure if they exist?? Maybe I should investigate!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Sorry to hear Daisy's coat is matted, I know how hard you work to keep it nice & matt free so you must be upset! :/ The beach is an awful place for cockapoos coats! As much as I love seeing Izzie having fun & runnning around, the sand and sea water is just terrible for their coats, it took me agessss after our last visit to Filey to sort Izzie out, which includes cutting out some major matts because they were unfixable, mostly out of her legs though. So I know how you feel, but obviously we just got Izzie cropped haha, soo good luck!



Sezra said:


> I find tripe sticks are the best form of blackmail with Daisy. She loves them so much she refuses to stop crunching whilst I am brushing her. I must admit though there is a kind of urgency to her crunching as if the sooner she eats it the sooner she can escape!!


In regards to the faster eating habits whilst grooming, I have lots of experience of that! Izzie rushes to grab the chicken & cheese out of your hands, so fast that sometimes she nearly takes your finger with it! She hates being groomed that much, but just can't turn down the bag of treats haha.


----------



## weez74

JoJo said:


> Good advice Louise ..
> 
> Will you let Rosie grow long again or do you feel the matts are just so hard to keep on top off and that it is much easier and more practical to go shorter?
> 
> I do understand that it seems to be an ongoing battle to stay on top of the matts .. I have the same issue with Honey


Short for the short term at least, I think. At least until I have more time on my hands as the kids get older! Rosie loves hedges and bushes and it is just too difficult at the moment. Plus, I'm loving the velvet feel!


----------



## JoJo

My hubby loves the texture when they are cut shorter .. you are right it is just like velvet


----------



## Sezra

I think I am about half way through now! It is just her underneath area but this is where some of the worst ones are and she seems particularly sensitive under there! I am not sure what is becoming more urgent though....getting her bathed because she really smells :huh: or brushing the matts out!!


----------



## colpa110

Sezra said:


> I think I am about half way through now! It is just her underneath area but this is where some of the worst ones are and she seems particularly sensitive under there! I am not sure what is becoming more urgent though....getting her bathed because she really smells :huh: or brushing the matts out!!


Keep going Sarah - Daisy needs to look her best for the walk on Sunday


----------



## Laney

Keep at it Sarah, its such a pain. Rocky grew some matts under his chin/neck over the last few days. I think they are from the tyre collar (he is recovering from the chop). I had to snip away and have them out in the end as I couldn't entirely get on top of them with the matt breaker and I think he's been through enough lately, bless him. You can't tell any different so no harm done. I figured that if it looked silly when I'd finished, I'd just clip him shorter but no need. Back on top for a few days!!!  x


----------



## Sezra

I am keeping going  Slowly but surely!  Daisy will be matt free in a couple of days...although I am sure she will start to run a mile everytime she sees me with the matt breaker in my hand!


----------



## kendal

axl the cockerpoo said:


> I see, it`s a fine line between fur and matt.
> 
> 
> Best I can describe Axl is he looks like a Rasta with waves of curls slightly matted near the skin.


Might be better keeping him with a shorter coat. probably should get him clipd soon. You do.t want him developing soers under the matts if they are left to long. espetal if the are rigbt in at the skin. 

you shoulp pop up some phitos dont think we habe seen him in a while.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

quite hard to explain what it`s like, it`s not matted and the skin inbetween is as smooth as a babies.

he does get matts at the ends but they comb out easy enough


----------



## kendal

axl the cockerpoo said:


> quite hard to explain what it`s like, it`s not matted and the skin inbetween is as smooth as a babies.
> 
> he does get matts at the ends but they comb out easy enough


how old is your boy. has he had a hair cut yet. 

if you cant get a combe through his coat from rut top tip he probably has some matting in his coat. 

a good bath, blow dry and brush pout will sort that. looks like his coat is quite poodley.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

the fur grows in clumps though?


----------



## lady amanda

I don't think it is clumps that it is growing in, I think it is matts, just that are thin but causing the hair to appear to grow in clumps....close to the skin with really light light hairs....Lady has hair like this...you need a good slicker deep down, I have a hell of a time keeping lady mat free.


----------



## kendal

axl the cockerpoo said:


> the fur grows in clumps though?




no the coat grows as individual hair strands, just like ours it just they have more than us and it tends to me corser than ours. also because they run through grass, mud, puddles, bushes their coat tangles and the tangles get bigger and become matts. i think every woman (or man with long hair) can comment on how tuggy their hair is after being out in the wind with the dog. or just being out and about. 

so no the coat doesnt grow in clumps thats the mats in the coat, they look a little bit like the fely fabric that kids use in arts and crafts at school.


----------



## kendal

ok defonetly not the best video but this is one i took a couple of months ago in an atempt to make a Dmatting video. but it didnt work out as i felt it was too blurry and when i was dematting all you saw was my wrist as i had the cammera angle wrong and kept nockign the cammera. 

how ever this was a wee clip i took showing two of Echos legs, one matted the other dematted. 

again i know its not a grat video and doesnt hep with the how, but i hope it shows that it is possible to get the coat back. 

http://youtu.be/YSXTJ-Zy-UE


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

kendal said:


> no the coat grows as individual hair strands, just like ours it just they have more than us and it tends to me corser than ours. also because they run through grass, mud, puddles, bushes their coat tangles and the tangles get bigger and become matts. i think every woman (or man with long hair) can comment on how tuggy their hair is after being out in the wind with the dog. or just being out and about.
> 
> so no the coat doesnt grow in clumps thats the mats in the coat, they look a little bit like the fely fabric that kids use in arts and crafts at school.



right, can see how they are forming then, back at him with the big scary comb it is as that seems to be keeping on top of them.



edit after watching video - not anywhere near as bad as that.


----------



## kendal

axl the cockerpoo said:


> right, can see how they are forming then, back at him with the big scary comb it is as that seems to be keeping on top of them.
> 
> 
> 
> edit after watching video - not anywhere near as bad as that.


use a slicker brush too. it will realy help.


----------



## axl the cockerpoo

wanders off to buy a grooming table


----------



## lady amanda

Ok Kendal!! how on earth did you get all of those matts out!! you did amazing!! I need a step by step Kendal guide to a full de-matting session


----------



## Sezra

Quick matt update - one left which I am about to attack....bath tomorrow!


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> Ok Kendal!! how on earth did you get all of those matts out!! you did amazing!! I need a step by step Kendal guide to a full de-matting session




that video was taken when i had grown their legs out realy long over the summer. the idea behid the vidio was their coats were about the length of a 6-8 month old dog. i think its probably the worst my girls have been in a long time. will need to get a hole of my mums cammera, its got a better video recorder on it than mine.


----------

